

Where are the GPU based SQL databases? - amigic
http://blog.sqreamtech.com/2015/05/where-are-the-gpu-based-sql-databases/

======
dozzie
Where does the idea of databases being mostly CPU-bound come from? It's disk
I/O that is the bottleneck.

